# Nassau



## lipjin (Jun 5, 2011)

Bill finally sent me an email! Nassaus are being shipped in a week or so 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TxBassTech (Jun 3, 2013)

That's great news! I hope mine is on the bench getting ready for its trip to Texas.


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

I hope mine is on the way soon too. Can't wait...


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

How long is total wait to get Nassau?


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

Long.....


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

andygray8 said:


> Long.....


But quite short in comparison to those waiting for the Project 300, Project GMT, and, in the past, the Kingston.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

andygray8 said:


> Long.....


Months? Year?


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

mario24601 said:


> Months? Year?


 Wayyyyyyyyy too long... 43+ months and county for the P300.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2012)

gman54 said:


> Wayyyyyyyyy too long... 43+ months and county for the P300.


Well, hope it worth for waiting. I order one myself.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

gman54 said:


> Wayyyyyyyyy too long... 43+ months and county for the P300.


Wow! Didn't realize that long. And don't see them for sale often.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

mario24601 said:


> Wow! Didn't realize that long. And don't see them for sale often.


He's talking about the project 300! You don't see them for sale because there aren't any, yet


----------



## fishducker (Jul 13, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> How long is total wait to get Nassau?


There are lead times displayed on the website. Not sure how reliable they are though. I hope to see mine in Feb.

Diver, Nassau (1001) - Nassau - Specialist Series


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

fishducker said:


> There are lead times displayed on the website. Not sure how reliable they are though. I hope to see mine in Feb.
> 
> Diver, Nassau (1001) - Nassau - Specialist Series


Indeed they are not reliable. Good luck


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

lipjin said:


> Bill finally sent me an email! Nassaus are being shipped in a week or so
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


What was your initial wait time when you ordered?


----------



## lipjin (Jun 5, 2011)

I order in June and was quoted end September. About a two week delay I guess

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

lipjin said:


> I order in June and was quoted end September. About a two week delay I guess
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk now Free


Bummer. I was hoping he was ahead of schedule and into the December deliveries. Guess mine will likely be a nice Christmas present for myself.


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

digivandig said:


> Bummer. I was hoping he was ahead of schedule and into the December deliveries. Guess mine will likely be a nice Christmas present for myself.


Ahead of schedule....you must be new here


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

sunster said:


> Ahead of schedule....you must be new here


LOL. For some reason I thought that the early orders were going to ship end of July, and the rest in December or later. I didn't realize that some would get their watches in between.


----------



## TxBassTech (Jun 3, 2013)

I ordered my Nassau in the beginning of June and was given a delivery date of Oct 14. I have not recieved any updates from Bill on my watch. I will post here when I get new info. I'm going to Australia in Nov and would like to have my Nassau for the trip.
It is what it is. Quality takes time!


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

Plan 6 months to avoid disappointment with the Nassau. With the other units, I wouldn't know. Waiting to see the Nassau before trying to get on the P300 wait list.


----------



## TxBassTech (Jun 3, 2013)

TxBassTech said:


> I ordered my Nassau in the beginning of June and was given a delivery date of Oct 14. I have not recieved any updates from Bill on my watch. I will post here when I get new info. I'm going to Australia in Nov and would like to have my Nassau for the trip.
> It is what it is. Quality takes time!


 So I got an email from Bill about my Nassau. Good news! I should haven my Nassau very soon. I ordered mine on June 18 and was given an estimated shipping date of October 19 ( I pulled the Oct 14 date off the top of my head ). Bill says they are currently shipping on schedule and I should be receiving a tracking notice soon. He says at the latest it will ship on Monday October 21. Of course I will let y'all know when I get the watch.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

You guys have wonderful patience. I wish I did.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

TxBassTech said:


> So I got an email from Bill about my Nassau. Good news! I should haven my Nassau very soon. I ordered mine on June 18 and was given an estimated shipping date of October 19 ( I pulled the Oct 14 date off the top of my head ). Bill says they are currently shipping on schedule and I should be receiving a tracking notice soon. He says at the latest it will ship on Monday October 21. Of course I will let y'all know when I get the watch.


Was June 18 the date you actually ordered or the date that Bill processed your order?


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

I wonder how the delivery dates were determined? I ordered and paid in full on June 3rd and was given an early December delivery date.


----------



## TxBassTech (Jun 3, 2013)

I ordered my watch within a few hours after Bill opened the preorders. I think it was June 2 or 3. I know I paid in full when I placed my order. I just looked on the review that was on Worn & Wound and I posted in the comments on June 3rd that preorders had opened again and I had placed an order. 

I was obsessed with the Nassau and was on a break from work so I was constantly checking my emails and this site for info on when he was going to take orders again. As soon as I saw orders being taken I did it.

Earlier this year I had gotten burned from Countycomm trying to order a Maratac Mid Pilot (search that watch and you will see what happened to me and many others) and I really wanted a new watch. I found MK II through Worn & Wound, then I found Watchuseek, now I think I'm a little bit more knowledgable about watches and I'm not upset anymore about not getting the Maratac. I love the fact that I know where my Nassau is being assembled and I even know the persons name that is doing it. That means a lot to me. Looking forward to getting my Nassau!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

TxBassTech said:


> I ordered my watch within a few hours after Bill opened the preorders. I think it was June 2 or 3. I know I paid in full when I placed my order. I just looked on the review that was on Worn & Wound and I posted in the comments on June 3rd that preorders had opened again and I had placed an order.
> 
> I was obsessed with the Nassau and was on a break from work so I was constantly checking my emails and this site for info on when he was going to take orders again. As soon as I saw orders being taken I did it.
> 
> Earlier this year I had gotten burned from Countycomm trying to order a Maratac Mid Pilot (search that watch and you will see what happened to me and many others) and I really wanted a new watch. I found MK II through Worn & Wound, then I found Watchuseek, now I think I'm a little bit more knowledgable about watches and I'm not upset anymore about not getting the Maratac. I love the fact that I know where my Nassau is being assembled and I even know the persons name that is doing it. That means a lot to me. Looking forward to getting my Nassau!


Thanks for the response. I ordered mine on June 3, but my order wasn't processed until around June 23, and my expected delivery date is around December 7. When you posted that you ordered on June 18, my blood pressure started to rise a little bit, but I remembered that Bill processed the orders after they were made, so I figured that's what was going on.


----------



## TxBassTech (Jun 3, 2013)

My Nassau arrived the other day just as Bill promised. I love the watch and feel like it is an incredible value for the quality of the watch. I'm going to take it to a local watch shop to get the bracelet adjusted next week. I'll post some pics when I get the chance. I'm very satisfied with the watch and the service I received from Bill.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

BIG Congrats on the new Nassau - May you enjoy it in the Best circumstance Life can provide!


----------



## andygray8 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just receive an email from Bill, my Nassau is in final testing and regulation! Yay!


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Post some pics please.


TxBassTech said:


> My Nassau arrived the other day just as Bill promised. I love the watch and feel like it is an incredible value for the quality of the watch. I'm going to take it to a local watch shop to get the bracelet adjusted next week. I'll post some pics when I get the chance. I'm very satisfied with the watch and the service I received from Bill.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

WOW really????


gman54 said:


> Wayyyyyyyyy too long... 43+ months and county for the P300.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

toxicavenger said:


> WOW really????


Yes; sad but true:


MHe225 said:


> .... It's been 21 months already since my wait for the Project GMT watch (a.k.a. Key West) started.
> And even longer for the Project 300 watch: a whopping 43 months ....


RonB

PS - congrats, TXBassTech. Enjoy your Nassau for many years and in good health. Looking forward to your pics


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear this and I hope it is worth it in the long run.


MHe225 said:


> Yes; sad but true:
> 
> RonB
> 
> PS - congrats, TXBassTech. Enjoy your Nassau for many years and in good health. Looking forward to your pics


----------



## lipjin (Jun 5, 2011)

It's finally here! (Ok I lied) was here a week ago.

Here's the obligatory shot of the Nassau and it's brother the Kingston as well as the granddaddy of them all, the DSSD


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Very nice lipjin. Very nice collection. Congratulations and wear in good health.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Nice!!!

You got more pics of your DSSD?


lipjin said:


> It's finally here! (Ok I lied) was here a week ago.
> 
> Here's the obligatory shot of the Nassau and it's brother the Kingston as well as the granddaddy of them all, the DSSD


----------



## massives (May 7, 2012)

i just got my tracking number. Super excited!


----------



## Legin (Oct 6, 2009)

massives said:


> i just got my tracking number. Super excited!


That sounds good-I ordered and paid for mine back in June and am still waiting...my delivery time was quoted as January 2014, so getting a tad bit exited now..


----------



## massives (May 7, 2012)

fantastic.


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Many congratulations! Wear it in good health and blue skies and welcome to the club!

-only jake


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

digivandig said:


> Thanks for the response. I ordered mine on June 3, but my order wasn't processed until around June 23, and my expected delivery date is around December 7. When you posted that you ordered on June 18, my blood pressure started to rise a little bit, but I remembered that Bill processed the orders after they were made, so I figured that's what was going on.


Hooray! Received an email today notifying me that my Nassau's status is "Build in Process"!


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

I got the same email today. I also have a 12/7 delivery date. Woohoo!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is some good news for all of you that are waiting. My estimated ship date when I ordered was December 7. I just received notice that my Nassau is shipping tomorrow.


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

digivandig said:


> Here is some good news for all of you that are waiting. My estimated ship date when I ordered was December 7. I just received notice that my Nassau is shipping tomorrow.


Yep, me too! Digivandig, looks like we're going to have watches from the same litter.


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

My Nassau arrived last week. Due to some travel, I just got around to sizing the bracelet and wearing it. First day, 1/2 on wrist and 1/2 resting with the crown up, it gained about 3 seconds. The bracelet's a little thinner that I'm used to with a dive watch, but I love its' unique character. Low quality cell pic attached.


----------



## dha82 (Oct 6, 2013)

I've been enjoying wearing mine with a Maratac NATO strap.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's mine. Estimated ship date was December 7. Actually received it on December 5. My first MkII, and I'm impressed. A very well executed watch in every detail. It's dressy and sport and thin enough for me to wear for almost any occasion. It's got me seriously thinking about thinning my collection. Like stndrdtime, I was a little thrown at first with the thinness of the bracelet, but have grown used to it and now am very comfortable with it. My only nit is that the clasp is just average, but that's a small nit.


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

digivandig said:


> HIt's got me seriously thinking about thinning my collection.


I found the same thing happened when I bought my Kingston... everything else just seemed average. Throw that Nassau on a black or bond nato or a minimalist leather band and boom, completely new watch. I save the bracelet for summer sweating.

Wear it in good health and blue skies!

-only jake


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

digivandig said:


> Here's mine. Estimated ship date was December 7. Actually received it on December 5. My first MkII, and I'm impressed. A very well executed watch in every detail. It's dressy and sport and thin enough for me to wear for almost any occasion. It's got me seriously thinking about thinning my collection. Like stndrdtime, I was a little thrown at first with the thinness of the bracelet, but have grown used to it and now am very comfortable with it. My only nit is that the clasp is just average, but that's a small nit.





JFingers said:


> I found the same thing happened when I bought my Kingston... everything else just seemed average. Throw that Nassau on a black or bond nato or a minimalist leather band and boom, completely new watch. I save the bracelet for summer sweating.
> 
> Wear it in good health and blue skies!
> 
> -only jake


I also discovered the same thing. Which is why my Nassau is the only watch I'm holding on to.


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I also discovered the same thing. Which is why my Nassau is the only watch I'm holding on to.


I saw the liquidation sale you were/are having. Why the clearout sale? I wished I had seen your Steiny GMT sooner...


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

^Interesting . . . could it be to fund a grail purchase?


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

heatscore said:


> ^Interesting . . . could it be to fund a grail purchase?


Let the speculation begin! I'll go first, Tudor Pelagos?


----------



## navyman (Dec 9, 2008)

mlb212 said:


> Let the speculation begin! I'll go first, Tudor Pelagos?


Rolex Sub or Kingston?


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

navyman said:


> Rolex Sub or Kingston?


Good guess with the Kingston... Planet Ocean?


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

heatscore said:


> ^Interesting . . . could it be to fund a grail purchase?





mlb212 said:


> Let the speculation begin! I'll go first, Tudor Pelagos?





navyman said:


> Rolex Sub or Kingston?





mlb212 said:


> Good guess with the Kingston... Planet Ocean?


None of the above, guys! :-d The Nassau is the only watch I NEED. b-)


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> None of the above, guys! :-d The Nassau is the only watch I NEED. b-)


A one watch man huh? I don't think I could do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamecock111 (Apr 5, 2013)

AlphaWolf777 said:


> None of the above, guys! :-d The Nassau is the only watch I NEED. b-)


Heresy, pure heresy! 1 watch, what will you crazy kids think of next.


----------



## AlphaWolf777 (Aug 11, 2012)

heatscore said:


> A one watch man huh? I don't think I could do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





gamecock111 said:


> Heresy, pure heresy! 1 watch, what will you crazy kids think of next.


Heheh, it was a 50/50 decision for me. On one hand I need to thin the herd, on the other, I realized that I just like the Nassau best above anything else I have tried or lusted after.


----------



## marked19 (Jan 18, 2012)

digivandig said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 1308243


Looks great! Just curious, what size is your wrist?

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

I've been contemplating to acquire an Omega Seamaster Professional, yet having spent some time on this forum and reading all the positive feedback about MK II watches and the man behind them I'm now considering to get a Nassau instead since it really seems like a great piece! Pre-payment is a slight problem as I'm a bit tight on funds atm... any idea for how long the Nassau will be available to order? I see from the website that the current lead time is 21 weeks.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

:think: I would think that the Nassau could continue to be available for some time....but even if it isn't, It may be replaced by somthing even more interesting. The date-dialed Nassua is rumored to be in the works, and then there is also likely to be the 3-6-9 dialed Nassau b-) that you can read about elsewhere here - That one is on my "Gotta-Have-It' list for certain!! ;-)


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I would think that the Nassau could continue to be available for some time....but even if it isn't, It may be replaced by somthing even more interesting. The date-dialed Nassua is rumored to be in the works, and then there is also likely to be the 3-6-9 dialed Nassau b-) that you can read about elsewhere here - That one is on my "Gotta-Have-It' list for certain!! ;-)


OK, many thanks for the info! I guess no harm in holding on a bit then


----------



## MindGame (Nov 2, 2012)

Finally arrived!









I gotta say... That bracelet seems impossible to adjust... Good thing it looks awesome on a nato!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Very Nice :-!

You'll need two good screwdrivers that fit those very-small screw-heads properly, good lighting over a good place to work, (where if the screws get away from you'll be able to find them - I like a towel placed in a tray or pan) steady hands. Search the message threads on re-sizing the Kingston bracelet; cpotters had some excellent suggestions on technique, and there are others as well. Take the bracelet off of the watch and split it in two at the clasp. Take your time - Good Luck! (The good news is, you should only have to do this one time....) ;-)



MindGame said:


> Finally arrived!
> 
> I gotta say... That bracelet seems impossible to adjust... Good thing it looks awesome on a nato!


----------



## MindGame (Nov 2, 2012)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Very Nice :-!
> 
> You'll need two good screwdrivers that fit those very-small screw-heads properly, good lighting over a good place to work, (where if the screws get away from you'll be able to find them - I like a towel placed in a tray or pan) steady hands. Search the message threads on re-sizing the Kingston bracelet; cpotters had some excellent suggestions on technique, and there are others as well. Take the bracelet off of the watch and split it in two at the clasp. Take your time - Good Luck! (The good news is, you should only have to do this one time....) ;-)


Thanks. I looked at those posts before attempting to resize my bracelet but unfortunately wasn't able to get it done. I will give it a shot again though!


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

MindGame said:


> Thanks. I looked at those posts before attempting to resize my bracelet but unfortunately wasn't able to get it done. I will give it a shot again though!


You could always use a good jeweler/watch shop. There are specialty tools for this kind of links.

// Tapatalk for Android - Nexus 7 //


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Chromejob said:


> You could always use a good jeweler/watch shop. There are specialty tools for this kind of links.
> 
> // Tapatalk for Android - Nexus 7 //


This is what I would do. There is no reason to fuss over this. I have a gentleman that comes to my building every Thursday and can handle stuff like this. I also took my Raven Vintage to jeweler and had the bracelet re-sized for like $10.


----------



## fishducker (Jul 13, 2013)

After waiting for around 6 months, I finally collected my Nassau last week from my local collection point. 

I resized the bracelet as soon as I got home and I found it quite easy to do. What I did was I used two small flathead screwdrivers normally used for glasses, a large soft cloth on which to rest the watch on and a well lit table. I placed one screwdriver against the screw on one side holding it with my thumb and middle finger with my index finger holding the bracelet down. Then I unscrewed the screw on the other side with the other screwdriver. In hindsight, perhaps removing the bracelet before doing this might have made it even more straightforward. The whole process took around fifteen minutes.


----------



## gamecock111 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am sure about others, but I had the hardest time removing this bracelet. I broke my best tool and bent another. I am mainly a nato guy so I haven't put it back on and weary to do so


----------



## longteng (Oct 13, 2013)

worth waiting


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Finally the long wait is over and it has arrived! Very happy with this watch, really amazing work by Bill in terms of quality and attention to detail. All I can say that this watch is certainly worth the wait. I was concerned that with so high expectations sometimes one can experience a slight disappointment, this is certainly not the case! The only problem was the removal of the links on the bracelet - that was a real pain in the nuts, LOL.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

zeli9 said:


> The only problem was the removal of the links on the bracelet - that was a real pain in the nuts, LOL.


Yeah, I finally caved in and adjusted my bracelet...almost pulled a vein in my left nut!! :-d


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah yeah for looking sharp there with the new piece.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

zeli9 said:


> Finally the long wait is over and it has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 1516320


Congrats on your new Nassau!!



zeli9 said:


> View attachment 1516324
> 
> 
> The only problem was the removal of the links on the bracelet - that was a real pain in the nuts, LOL.


Yea sizing the bracelet can seem like a small feat in itself, but is well worth it! That black vintage leather strap would go nicely on the Nassau.

Nice trio by the way


----------



## zeli9 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah, I think that Horween leather strap would indeed go nicely with Nassau, the black one is 22mm though, I have a 20mm brown one as well. Will have to test it on couple of Nato straps as well, but for now enjoying it on the bracelet


----------



## lipjin (Jun 5, 2011)

zeli9 said:


> Finally the long wait is over and it has arrived! Very happy with this watch, really amazing work by Bill in terms of quality and attention to detail. All I can say that this watch is certainly worth the wait. I was concerned that with so high expectations sometimes one can experience a slight disappointment, this is certainly not the case! The only problem was the removal of the links on the bracelet - that was a real pain in the nuts, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 1516320
> View attachment 1516321
> ...


Congrats! Nice pictures and wear in good health!


----------

